# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Ogata Koi Farm

## Ajik Raffles

Dear All's

Forum ini dibuka buat belajar bersama mengenai koi - koi dari farm - farm tertentu, mengapa koi dari farm tersebut berbeda dengan farm lainnya dan dimana letak perbedaannya (keunggulannya). Silahkan berbagi pengalaman kepada rekans yang pernah memelihara koi - koi dari farm yang sedang kita diskusikan ini, baik yang baik maupun pengalaman yang kurang menyenangkan. Boleh juga diposting foto - foto koi peliharaan atau gambar koi dari farm tersebut sebagai referensi diskusi kita. 

Untuk yang pertama kalinya, saya buka forum khusus untuk mendiskusikan ikan - ikan dari Ogata Farm. Pemilihan ini selain sebagai ucapan selamat datang kepada Pak Sugi (yang pengetahuannya paling uzur mengenai ikan - ikan dari Ogata  ::  ), juga karena setahu saya banyak rekan - rekan hobbyst yang memelihara ikan - ikan dari farm ini. Sedangkan untuk farm - farm selanjutnya bila ada rekan yang berminat silahkan aja dibuka langsung forumnya.  

Semoga dari diskusi ini kita bisa memperoleh manfaat yang sebenar - benarnya manfaat  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Jenis apa yang dijadikan unggulan Ogata Farm?

----------


## dompie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...
> Kebetulan pd thn 2005 saya diminta meneruskan bersama Om Darmawan keagenan Ogata Koi Farm untuk Indonesia. Pada waktu itu saya katakan mau, tapi mau coba dulu 100 ekor, ternyata kok baik dibanding sebelumnya thn 2002-2003, kemudian thn 2006 coba lagi 200ekor. ternyata cukup baik dengan harga sangat terjangkau. Hanya problemnya warna hi drop hampir 50%, walaupn bisa di recover dgn pakan color. Tapi ini merepotkan, sampai pd juni 2006 ada kesempatan pertama kali ke Ogata Farm, di sana saya diskusikan semua masalah tersebut dan saya menemukan masalahnya, yaitu *Ogata melakukan karantina tank dengan menurunkan temperatur di 20 derajat sebelum packing/shipment*.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tks, buat penjelasannya, pak. Ini sangat menjawab kebingungan saya....




> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Dan terbukti kemarin tgl 5 maret pengiriman ratusan ikan hanya 2-3 ekor yang drop, cukup menggembirakan. *Maaf P Ajik jika tempo hari membeli ogata koi sempat hi nya drop, mudah2an tdk untuk lain kali*.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


No Problem p Sugi, sepanjang kita bisa dapat ganti yang bagus  ::   ::   ::  Aji mumpung nih.............

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

> Mulai hmala ini ikan2 Ogata masuk ke bogor  Caringin, tidak lagi di jakarta. Saya rasa kalo ada izin instalasi dari Jepang langsung ke Cipanas tidak masalah. 
> 
> Terima kasih.suhu


pak, bogor-nya dimana?
btw, kok website-nya gak bisa dibuka ya?
udah coba bbrp hari ini gak pernah bisa  :: 

thanks

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Selamat malam buat teman2 semuanya, Pa William, Adepe, Robby Iwan, Hankoi dll, terima kasih untuk responnya.

Sekali lagi untuk ikan2 yang masuk semua ditampung di Bogor, baru kemudian turun ke Sunter dan dealer2 lain. Memang saya tidak mencantumkan harga utk sementara ini, dengan tujuan untuk memberikan kebebasan para dealer menentukan harga jual mereka.

Untuk Jakata Koi Centre, rencananya ke depan khusus melayani para dealer2 di seluruh Indonesia. jadi para hobis bisa membeli Ogata koi lewat dealer2 yang ada, spt Sunter Koi, Koi Collection, Fei Koi, Dodo, Solo Baru Koi, Arwana Koi Jogja, Sugeng/Sampurna Surabaya, Wijono Kediri, Sakura Koi Makasar(Johan), Norisen Makasar, Gandhi Medan.

Hal ini saya kerjakan agar penyebaran Ogata Koi bisa lebih merata dan cepat sampai ke hobis, dibandingkan Jakarta koi jual langsung ke pelangannya saja. sedangkan banyak hobis yang tidak bisa kami jangkau dan layani, biarlah bagi2 rejeki d semua hobis bisa datang pada kepercayaan penjualnya (dealer/center) masing2.

Jadi mohon maaf jika Teman2 merasa tidak tahu kapan ikan masuk, karena saya sedang mencoba/membuat sistem/membina para dealer untuk bisa berjiwa besar, bersama2 memilih ikan tanpa harus berebut untuk duluan pertama memilih.  

Sebenarnya banyak ikan yang tidak dipilih,dilewatkan dan ternyata jadinya lebih baik dari pilihan2 yang awal, contoh Showa yang mendapt Adult Champion di Makasar, satu bukti orang tak mau ambil, sdh sy britahu ikan bagus, tp selera orang berbeda. Jadi tidak perlu kuatir tidak kebagian ikan yang baik.

Saya di Ogata bukan membeli borongan 1 kolam, melainkan meilih 1/1 dari setiap kolam yang isinya minimal 800 ekor sd 3000 ekr per kolam. Sebegitu banyaknya contoh 1 kolam berisi 1200 ekr, semua diangkat untuk dipilih menghabiskan waktu 3 jam, saya hanya ambila 100ek-150 ekr tergantung ada yang masuk dihati tidak. begitu banyaknya sampai lelah, sehingga kadang ada kecolongan ikan cacat siripnya terambil juga.

Saya juga berharap para dealer menjual Ogata KOi juga dengan harga yang wajar d terjangkau. Saya punya pengalaman 12 tahun yang lalu mau memiliki koi impor, rasanya ngak bisa karena mahal harganya, dan saya punya cita2 waktu itu jika suatu saat saya bisa mengageni sendiri dari jepang, ingin kujual murah supaya semua orang bisa membeli koi impor dengan harga yang terjangkau. 

Juga untuk para peternak koi, saya berharap mereka bisa mendapatkan indukan2 dengan harga terjangkau. supaya hasil ternakan mereka bisa terus ditingkatkan mutunya. Mudah2an cita2ku bisa terwujud  dengan 
dukungan Teman2 semuanya.

Terima kasih.

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aLLdo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aLLdo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

pak sugi..

kikusui nya sam kohaku ginrin nya duonkss...  ::  

hehehe

pak kalo mao maen ke caringin nanti ketemu siapakah? pak sugi ada disana 
kalo week end ada kah?

br 
menkar

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

iya pak... kyknya sudah confirm...  ::   da best tategoi that ogata has for this season yah katanya.... wow...

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

> Terima kasih atas tanggapan2nya   
> 
> Untuk proses GO dilaksanakan setelah tanggal pemilihan ikan tanggal 10 April, sampai tanggal 14 September di mana Mr. Manabu Ogata akan datang untuk menjuri ikan2 yang ikut kegiatan ini.
> 
> Terima kasih


Hehehehe...tangapan kita belum dapat komentar dari p'sugi nih  ::   ::  ayo dunk pak..rekan2 pasti sangat ingin ikutan acara ini tapi kantongnya lagi pada bolong nih (kalau ini pendapat saya pribadi    ::  )

Pemilihan ikan tanggal 10 April pak ? 
salah tanggal ya pak ?

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Bro Han, 
bagaimana caranya saya bisa ketemu tempat tersebut kan sepanjang jalan banyak papan nama Mak Erot   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ngak perlu naik ke bukit2 kan bro ?  ::   ::

----------


## KD

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Bro Han, 
> bagaimana caranya saya bisa ketemu tempat tersebut kan sepanjang jalan banyak papan nama Mak Erot      
> ngak perlu naik ke bukit2 kan bro ?  
> 
> 
> seandainya mak erot penghobby koi .. pasti koi nya jumbo-jumbo kalee ..


jumbo sih jumbo boss tapi ngak bisa body guling   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Pak Trisno, kapan bio crystal nya masuk di Indo? Kalo udah clear pelabuhan, tolong di kabarin ya...

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stanley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Halo semua,

Dalam rangka kegiatan 1st Ogata Koi Grow Out, kami menyelenggarakan acara lanjutan sebagai berikut:
1. Penjurian ikan Grow Out dan belajar langsung apresiasi Koi dengan Manabu Ogata (tanya jawab) mulai pukul 10.30 - 12.30
2. BIG Sale, Buy 1 Get 1 untuk ikan Tosai mulai pukul 13.30 - 16.30
3. BIG Sale untuk ikan Nisai mulai dari harga IDR 3jt.
untuk foto2 ikan Tosai dan Nisai dapat dilihat di website kami dalam waktu beberapa hari mendatang.

Acara dilangsungkan di Caringin, Ciawi, Bogor pada tanggal 14 September 2008

Demi kelancaran acara, bagi yang berminat bisa mendaftarkan diri mulai sekarang, bisa melalui forum ini ataupun sms ke no 0856.290.5678 dengan menyebutkan identitas diri (nama, alamat, dan no. telp). Tempat terbatas.

Terima kasih   ::   ::

----------


## cemplon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cemplon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

trus yg tategoi jg termasuk buy 1 get 1 yah nonx ? :P

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Nonx klo gak bisa datang bisa pilih ikannya gak?
Doddy

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Wah asik nih, bisa jadi ajang kopi darat. Member KOI'S dari seluruh dunia hadir disini. Ketemu mas Dody (yang punya GC  ::  ), pak irwhadi dari Bali. Om Koi54n Medan dateng gak? Siapa lagi ya?
Tapi... jangan2 gak kebagian Tosai half-price nih...  ::

----------


## gomaidy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## revanio

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Pak Ajik. 

kalau foto kecilnya aku punya tapi kecil banget. karena aku lupa zoom. jadinya kecil ada sih.

http://&#91;img]http://photos-180.friend....jpg&#91;/img]

Pak Ajik. ini foto terdahulu waktu ukuran 28 cm. sepertinya sama saja deh Pak, hanya lebih gemukan sedikit. semoga saja bisa diterima.

salam

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

> Bang irwhadi, salah pilih D yang bener c.


Rasanya gw bener deh pilh D, soalnya foto yg satunya yg di tunjukin di HP juga mantapp...  ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gomaidy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunterKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## revanio

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Good Luck, bro  ::

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

